# Mein MTB wurde heute Abend gestohlen - Nürnberg St. Leonard



## Enchev (27. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

vor 2 Wochen habe ich mir einen MTB gekauft - EXTE Mirage Disc. Heute Abend war ich bei einem Kumpel und nach 10 Minuten war meinen Fahrrad weg. 
Bitte falls jemand etwas gesehen hat und weiß vielleicht wo solche Händler Fahrräder nach Ausland exportieren, Bescheid sagen.



















Danke!
LG


----------



## bonanzarad (31. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

mir wurde am Samstag den 21. Juni mein Surly in Gostenhof aus dem Hausflur geklaut

Surly 1x1 weiß
20"
Ritchey-Surly Laufradsatz mit Kojak
starre surly Gabel(was sonst)
Ritchey KRG
Formula k24 Bremsen silber.

Da beide Räder mit Pitlock gesichert sind wird der Ar.. beim erwten platten Probleme bekommen.

Helft mir mit mein Lieblingsbike wieder zu bekommen. Belohnung winkt.

DANKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RAFA_Nbg (16. August 2012)

Mann, ich kann dir nachfühlen mit deinem geklauten Rad - und es war noch ganz neu! 

Mein MTB (schon 6 Jahre alt) wurde zw. dem 25. und 27.07.12 in St. Leonhard aus unserem Hinterhof geklaut! Ich hab es zur Anzeige gebracht, da hieß es, dass z.Zt. sehr viele Fahrräder geklaut werden. Da scheint ne Profi-Bande in Leonhard unterwegs zu sein, die sich offensichtlich auch noch auf MTBs spezialisiert haben. 

Falls jemand mein Fahrrad findet, hier Fotos davon vom letzten Jahr im Urlaub:


----------



## RAFA_Nbg (28. August 2012)

Schnell, findet ganz schnell mein Fahrrad, weil morgen kauf ich mir ein neues (das könnt ich mir dann sparen).


----------



## RAFA_Nbg (1. September 2012)

BTW: Gestern haben sie auch meiner Freundin, wohnhaft in der Rothenburger Straße, ihr Fahrrad geklaut. Es war ein ganz normales Straßenfahrrad, auch schon älter.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (3. September 2012)

mach euch keine sorgen, die sind auch in der Südstadt unterwegs.

p.s. wenn ihr einen relativ alten weinroten Audi 80 oder 100 mit Länderkennzeichen
SK in euren Strassen entdeckt, dann solltet ihr an diesem Abend das Rad besser mit
in die Wohnung nehmen.


----------



## der_erce (3. September 2012)

Wie kommst auf den Audi?


----------



## RAFA_Nbg (3. September 2012)

weiß das auch die Polizei? ...das mit dem Audi? 
Und woher weißt DU das?


----------



## ventizm (4. September 2012)

warum lässt mein sein rad eigentlich auf der straße stehen?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (4. September 2012)

weil das auto eigentlich immer dann, wenn bei uns in der gegend räder eingesammelt wurden das auto mit sehr unmotvierten buben in der gegend rumstand. leider habe ich das
zu spät bemerkt, sonst hätte ich n foto gemacht. aber das nächste mal !

meinen nachbarn hat es gleich zweimal erwischt in der letzten zeit.

ich habe es versucht bei den Ordnungshütern anzubringen, bin aber nicht wirklich auf
interesse gestossen :-(


----------



## der_erce (4. September 2012)

Ohne Kennzeichen / Fotos usw. isses sicher schwer da überhaupt was zu bringen. Soweit mir eigentlich noch bewusst ist, muss sich ab nem bestimmten Diebstahlwert (früher waren es 300 DM) sowieso die Kripo drum kümmern. War bei mir mal der Fall wegen ner Lederjacke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

